# City of Birmingham!



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone! Let us know how you get on.

Dexter is in one breed class (I've learnt my lesson) and one AV Class.


I don't think it's a qualifying show or did I just miss that part in the schedule?


Plus, I received my exhibitors pass for Richmond through the post today


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

If there are CCs awarded in your breed, then yes, it is a qualifying show.

I'm at Birmingham on Sunday - and should be at Richmond the following Sunday. Won't get anywhere though - large entry and Bess isn't in good coat.

Good luck to all who are going.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> If there are CCs awarded in your breed, then yes, it is a qualifying show.
> 
> I'm at Birmingham on Sunday - and should be at Richmond the following Sunday. Won't get anywhere though - large entry and Bess isn't in good coat.
> 
> Good luck to all who are going.


Then yes, it is a qualifying show.

You never know- to quote a rather strange film "Never give up, Never surrender!"

I'm at COB tomorrow -leaving home about 6am. Then Richmond next Friday.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck to you both :thumbsup: We're at CoB on Saturday, but we're not doing Richmond - Birmingham, Darlington and Driffield are enough to be going on with in September!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Millie poochie and I are there on Saturday, so if anyone see's us do say hi


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck everyone going to CoB ...too far for me with no CC's for Chihuahuas


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Didn't get anything today -judge favoured very small dogs. Then before the AV class a dog spooked Dexter so he had his tail down all the time.

Good luck.

Just found out that the BOB Papillon got Group 1!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is an entrance fee for people not showing dogs? I can't remember what I paid last year


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> Good luck to you both :thumbsup: We're at CoB on Saturday, but we're not doing Richmond - Birmingham, Darlington and Driffield are enough to be going on with in September!


I will come find you at Driffield lol Well I would if I knew what you looked like


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Meezey said:


> I will come find you at Driffield lol Well I would if I knew what you looked like


I'm little, plump and blonde and will be wearing a black "Spellweaver" tee-shirt if its warm or chewed green wellies if it's rainy (chewed especially by Tarot who said he did it because he wanted me to be different from the rest!). I'll probs be somewhere around the border collie ring or benching (or the import reg ring). Look forward to meeting you


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh ok just seen admission is free & can take one of my lot with me for a fiver, spose I best take the pedigree one lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I put somewere that I always forget to enter COB even though it always falls while I am on holiday from work. Its also one of the few shows were hounds and toys are on the same day. Silly me forgot I couldn't have gone even if I had of entered as both Freyja and Amber are in season and so it would have left me with just Tabitha to take.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We're not doing any of the upcoming champ shows!

Mabels breeder is judging at one of them (I can't remember if it's Driffield or Darlington, I always get them mixed up!) so that put us out of the running for that, plus we're just cutting back a little bit due to finances! Our next champ show is supposed to be LKA but Mabel is due in season and our judge is a MT guy and his dogs are of very stocky build, which Mabel is not, so we already know he probably won't favour her unfortunately! But since we've booked it, we might just turn up minus mabel just to watch


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going tomorrow not taking anyone just going to see Inca's (and Mable's  ) breeder show, also hopeing to pick up a pup show lead to practise with  would be great to see someone from of here


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> I'm going tomorrow not taking anyone just going to see Incas (and mables breeder  ) showing also hopeing to pick up a pup show lead  would be great to see someone from of there


I would start out with a nylon adjustable one like this: SHOW LEADS FOR DOGS (Great value and good looking) | eBay as they can be easily adjusted as the puppy grows. You can buy a posh one when she's got to adult size, show leads aren't cheap and you don''t want to be buying loads of them because she's growing out of them. Although personally I didn't like our nylon one, it's better as a cheap option to start out with, also just in case she doesn't take to being in the ring or you decide not to show her or something.

Also, I would buy two and keep one in your car in the glove box or the boot because you will forget your lead at some point! Same with ring clips - buy a few or at least keep some safety pins with you, me and my dad are always leaving ring clips at home or as my dad does, attaches them to his jacket, doesn't take them off it and then wears a different jacket to the next show 

It's also useful to have back up stuff in case something breaks  although at nearly every show there's always stalls that sell leads and ring clips, and if not, there's usually someone kind enough to lend you theirs


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> I would start out with a nylon adjustable one like this: SHOW LEADS FOR DOGS (Great value and good looking) | eBay as they can be easily adjusted as the puppy grows. You can buy a posh one when she's got to adult size, show leads aren't cheap and you don''t want to be buying loads of them because she's growing out of them. Although personally I didn't like our nylon one, it's better as a cheap option to start out with, also just in case she doesn't take to being in the ring or you decide not to show her or something.
> 
> Also, I would buy two and keep one in your car in the glove box or the boot because you will forget your lead at some point! Same with ring clips - buy a few or at least keep some safety pins with you, me and my dad are always leaving ring clips at home or as my dad does, attaches them to his jacket, doesn't take them off it and then wears a different jacket to the next show
> 
> It's also useful to have back up stuff in case something breaks  although at nearly every show there's always stalls that sell leads and ring clips, and if not, there's usually someone kind enough to lend you theirs


I have a vanity case that stays in my car which holds my leads, number clips, brushes and anythign else I need because I know I am likely to forget them oneday. I did once got halfway to the show and realised I didn't have my bag. Fortunately it was a local show so I was able to turn round and collect it and still be in time for my classes.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck all!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I have a vanity case that stays in my car which holds my leads, number clips, brushes and anythign else I need because I know I am likely to forget them oneday. I did once got halfway to the show and realised I didn't have my bag. Fortunately it was a local show so I was able to turn round and collect it and still be in time for my classes.


Yep we have a show bag as well but my dad is daft, he'll put the lead in his jacket pocket and forget to put it back in the bag... and then won't wear the same jacket to the next show! Same with the ring clips... we nearly always forget something :lol:

Could be worse, at least you didn't forget the dog  although I can't say i've made that mistake yet LOL


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> Yep we have a show bag as well but my dad is daft, he'll put the lead in his jacket pocket and forget to put it back in the bag... and then won't wear the same jacket to the next show! Same with the ring clips... we nearly always forget something :lol:
> 
> Could be worse, at least you didn't forget the dog  although I can't say i've made that mistake yet LOL


I have heard of people with dogs that the same colours to have taken the wrong dog to a show.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Freyja said:


> I have a vanity case that stays in my car which holds my leads, number clips, brushes and anythign else I need because I know I am likely to forget them oneday. I did once got halfway to the show and realised I didn't have my bag. Fortunately it was a local show so I was able to turn round and collect it and still be in time for my classes.


Wouldn't help us - we can use either my car or the OH's depending on the weather (he prefers to drive his, but mine has the working air con! ), so I'd have to have two bags!

Only forgot my ring clip once at an Open show where no stalls were selling them. A lovely lady I didn't know from Adam lent me one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> Wouldn't help us - we can use either my car or the OH's depending on the weather (he prefers to drive his, but mine has the working air con! ), so I'd have to have two bags!
> 
> Only forgot my ring clip once at an Open show where no stalls were selling them. A lovely lady I didn't know from Adam lent me one. :thumbup1:


We only have 1 car but when we did my car is the one that has the crates in for the dogs so it is the one that is usually used. I've laways got loads of spare leads in my bag and used to lend them to people until someone borrowed the one I used for young pups and never returned it so now I only let people I know borrow my leads.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I have heard of people with dogs that the same colours to have taken the wrong dog to a show.


And did they still show the dog?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> And did they still show the dog?


I've no idea what happened I was just told that someone had taken the wrong dog to a show.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Aspen won her class of 8 yesterday


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done Aspen!

The Pap who will be in BIS is a bit small for my liking. Still a great win for a pap to be in BIS so are going to be looking for the results later. 

Good luck today 

I heard that someone had taken the wrong dog to a show, don't think it was COB and won their class and BOB with it. Then when it came to checking things in the group, they realised their mistake and the owner was not allowed to continue as the correct dog was at their home.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done Aspen!

Quinny didn't get anything yesterday; Xa was 5th out of 5 and Tarot was 2nd out of 2 - ah well, you win some, you lose some! Roll on Darlington


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Think I will have to expand my traveling distance for championship shows and go on the train to some shows when Dexter is 2/3


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess wasn't placed, but I wasn't surprised. Chap I'd seen at some shows previously pointed at her when I arrived and exclaimed 'what's happened to her coat - she looks like a puppy!'. Another nice lady said it should be the dog being judged, not the coat as bitches drop their coats regularly, but I suppose from a judges point of view, as the coat features heavily in the breed standard she wasn't to know whether Bess would always be light on feather or not. 

BUT I wasn't disappointed as Bess again behaved beautifully - apart from one moment when she was waiting her turn and decided the tape between our ring and the next looked great to pull.  Managed to get it out of her mouth before anyone noticed. 

I've decided not to go to Richmond next week - Bess won't have a much better coat then, and I know she doesn't have a chance. Now I'm more confident with her behaviour I'd like to wait until I can be confident with her looks. 

Those of you with short coated breeds (or dogs) are very lucky!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Bess wasn't placed, but I wasn't surprised. Chap I'd seen at some shows previously pointed at her when I arrived and exclaimed 'what's happened to her coat - she looks like a puppy!'. Another nice lady said it should be the dog being judged, not the coat as bitches drop their coats regularly, but I suppose from a judges point of view, as the coat features heavily in the breed standard she wasn't to know whether Bess would always be light on feather or not.
> 
> BUT I wasn't disappointed as Bess again behaved beautifully - apart from one moment when she was waiting her turn and decided the tape between our ring and the next looked great to pull.  Managed to get it out of her mouth before anyone noticed.
> 
> ...


Oh, I missed you again! CoB is my local show and I went along to watch the AV Imports and was on bag guarding duties as there were a few bags being stolen today. So pleased a Lagotto won the AV Import group today :biggrin:

Can't wait for my pup to come home...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My friends pointers did nothing today either. Frank Kane was judging and he likes one of her bitches but she is a bit on the tubby side at the moment I did tell her a couple of weeks ago she was putting on weight and to watch her but she obviously couldn't get it off in time.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Freyja said:


> My friends pointers did nothing today either. *Frank Kane was judging *and he likes one of her bitches but she is a bit on the tubby side at the moment I did tell her a couple of weeks ago she was putting on weight and to watch her but she obviously couldn't get it off in time.


What is he like as a judge? I am seriously thinking of doing the mammoth trek to Midland Counties just because he is doing the GSP's and I have his book - Show Judge Groupie or what!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I didnt go obviously as I dont have a show dog now, but was a bit jealous as the litter I had the chance of pick of dogs out of was out today, breeder had her little girl out and won MP and best puppy ah well when my back is better I might just show again


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> What is he like as a judge? I am seriously thinking of doing the mammoth trek to Midland Counties just because he is doing the GSP's and I have his book - Show Judge Groupie or what!


I would LOVE to show under Frank Kane, i'd be nervous as hell though, and i've heard you need oxygen by the time you've finished


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Emmastace said:


> What is he like as a judge? I am seriously thinking of doing the mammoth trek to Midland Counties just because he is doing the GSP's and I have his book - Show Judge Groupie or what!


I don't think I have ever shown under him although I do think he judges whippets. From what I have heard he is pretty fair he gave my friends pointer 3rd at crufts a few years ago in a massive class and she is not a big name.

He judged best in show at the hound show a few years ago and I heard the owner of the BOB whippet on the phone and she said Frank Kane was judging so they didn't think they would do anything but got RBIS.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> I would start out with a nylon adjustable one like this: SHOW LEADS FOR DOGS (Great value and good looking) | eBay as they can be easily adjusted as the puppy grows. You can buy a posh one when she's got to adult size, show leads aren't cheap and you don''t want to be buying loads of them because she's growing out of them. Although personally I didn't like our nylon one, it's better as a cheap option to start out with, also just in case she doesn't take to being in the ring or you decide not to show her or something.
> 
> Also, I would buy two and keep one in your car in the glove box or the boot because you will forget your lead at some point! Same with ring clips - buy a few or at least keep some safety pins with you, me and my dad are always leaving ring clips at home or as my dad does, attaches them to his jacket, doesn't take them off it and then wears a different jacket to the next show
> 
> It's also useful to have back up stuff in case something breaks  although at nearly every show there's always stalls that sell leads and ring clips, and if not, there's usually someone kind enough to lend you theirs


I got one at the show very similar to the one in the link  its a red nylon lead that can be adjusted, we have already done some practicing  Estella showed me what to buy when shes grown a bit more lol I'm going to buy another just in case I loose this one lol

Estella was telling me that I need to buy some ring clips although I might do that when she's a bit older  haha the leaving the clip on the coat thing does sound like something I would do lol

I picked up some show schedules and there's a couple that closer to the time I'm thinking of entering her in such as the national terrier society as she will be old enough to enter 

which shows are you going to? there are a few I'm hoping to go to


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I've shown under Peter Jolley, very very nice guy -I didn't get anything from the two classes but very nice man.


----------



## joex (Nov 22, 2011)

In my oppinion frank kane in a very paitient and kind judge. My first show with a new breed (i didnt have a clue!!) Was a champ show with a big entry. Frank kane put me at ease talking to the pup throughout, then told me exactly what he wanted me to do. He smiled throughout the judging and placed us first. And best puppy dog. I would travel miles just to enter under him again (especially with a new pup). He gave me and the dog a lot of confidence and i will always be greatful for that.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I didn't go (too far for a first show), but Maggie's breeder was there with her sister, and another sister of hers, and her brother were also showing (all just 6 months). The breeders girl got 1st minor puppy bitch, the other sister, got 2nd, and the brother got 1st minor puppy dog! 

Makes me nervous now! I hope I don't show Maggie up!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I would LOVE to show under Frank Kane, i'd be nervous as hell though, and i've heard you need oxygen by the time you've finished


Oh yes you would need oxygen, I showed under him some years ago and had 3 Labs entered, I was whacked


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> I got one at the show very similar to the one in the link  its a red nylon lead that can be adjusted, we have already done some practicing  Estella showed me what to buy when shes grown a bit more lol I'm going to buy another just in case I loose this one lol
> 
> Estella was telling me that I need to buy some ring clips although I might do that when she's a bit older  haha the leaving the clip on the coat thing does sound like something I would do lol
> 
> ...


Ahh brilliant! Yeah you will certainly need some ring clips, even if you just get a cheap one for the time being (I think you can get them cheaply from eBay) and a more fancy one later on. I've got the silver Manchester Terrier one and it is really nice  although I hardly ever show Mabel now, my dad tends to do it at the big shows!

I'm not sure what shows we are doing next year, we should be doing (or at least attending if not showing as Mabel is due her season) LKA in December if you are going to that? It is in the NEC so not too far from you  and it is a really nice show! Other than that i'm not sure yet, we may do Manchester champ show (which is actually in Staffordshire lol) in January but if not then it'll probably be Crufts after that, and then i'm not sure what we're doing next summer! We will probably enter National Terrier, my dad went last year but i've never been to it so i'd quite like to go if possible next year! And we should be at the BMTC champ show in October if you are attending that one? I know Inca will be too young but I dunno if you were just planning on going to watch - it's a really good show and everyone in MT's will be there


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> Ahh brilliant! Yeah you will certainly need some ring clips, even if you just get a cheap one for the time being (I think you can get them cheaply from eBay) and a more fancy one later on. I've got the silver Manchester Terrier one and it is really nice  although I hardly ever show Mabel now, my dad tends to do it at the big shows!
> 
> I'm not sure what shows we are doing next year, we should be doing (or at least attending if not showing as Mabel is due her season) LKA in December if you are going to that? It is in the NEC so not too far from you  and it is a really nice show! Other than that i'm not sure yet, we may do Manchester champ show (which is actually in Staffordshire lol) in January but if not then it'll probably be Crufts after that, and then i'm not sure what we're doing next summer! We will probably enter National Terrier, my dad went last year but i've never been to it so i'd quite like to go if possible next year! And we should be at the BMTC champ show in October if you are attending that one? I know Inca will be too young but I dunno if you were just planning on going to watch - it's a really good show and everyone in MT's will be there


I think I know which clip your talking about its really nice may have to look into that...

I think I will go to LKA even if it is just to have a look  especially if it is only at the NEC  we may enter Inca into Manchester as she will be old enough (just) to enter PB. I'm sure ill be going to crufts (obviously not with Inca lol) as we went this year. Were thinking of entering Inca into National terrier too (but were not entering until closer to the dead line so that we can see if she will be up to it). Should be going to BMTC in October as its not far from us and it would be great to meet up with all the Manchester terrier gang  may bring Inca may bring Inca if we can, just for a day out lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> I think I know which clip your talking about its really nice may have to look into that...
> 
> I think I will go to LKA even if it is just to have a look  especially if it is only at the NEC  we may enter Inca into Manchester as she will be old enough (just) to enter PB. I'm sure ill be going to crufts (obviously not with Inca lol) as we went this year. Were thinking of entering Inca into National terrier too (but were not entering until closer to the dead line so that we can see if she will be up to it). Should be going to BMTC in October as its not far from us and it would be great to meet up with all the Manchester terrier gang  may bring Inca may bring Inca if we can, just for a day out lol


Manchester is quite a good show, I like the venue - Stafford Showground is a lovely venue and LOADS of shows are held there throughout the year  I am looking forward to hopefully doing National Terrier next year, I need to start getting my holidays in for next year 

Hope to see you & Inca at some of the upcoming shows


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Am I getting the impression that Frank Kane makes you run round a lot? Bloody hope not cos that only gives me a month to lose four stone


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a quick picture of us practicing with Inca on her show lead and standing, I know she needs tidying up but not bad for 9 weeks!


----------

